# My Modern Shetland stallion



## disneyhorse (Jul 19, 2009)

I have an ASPC stallion that is two years old now. Had my husband take him out on the road so I could get some pictures of him, I thought I'd share. My colt sure doesn't show off like this when I work him... maybe my husband should show him, huh?

Anyway, here is "MB's Aftershock" I call him "Quake"...












For those of you who believe that the Modern Shetlands are subject to all sorts of "things" to make them move... this guy has never worn shackles or bungees, and is shod in little tiny keg shoes in front.

Andrea


----------



## jwagner (Jul 19, 2009)

disneyhorse said:


> I have an ASPC stallion that is two years old now. Had my husband take him out on the road so I could get some pictures of him, I thought I'd share. My colt sure doesn't show off like this when I work him... maybe my husband should show him, huh?
> Anyway, here is "MB's Aftershock" I call him "Quake"...
> 
> 
> ...


Your sure have a nice one also!! are you going to the Congress with him?


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 19, 2009)

Not going to Congress this year, but next year when it's a bit closer I will be there!!!

He should be old enough to be in harness, too.

Andrea


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow ! He is super cool!!!!

~Sandy


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 19, 2009)

wow nice


----------



## maplegum (Jul 20, 2009)

Look at that movement! You must be super proud of this boy.


----------



## Margaret (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, he looks Amazing!!





Yes your husband should show him!!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jul 20, 2009)

I remember when you purchased him as a baby. He's maturing nicely! Love him!


----------



## twister (Jul 20, 2009)

He is awesome, look at how he moves.

Yvonne


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh...he's absolutly STUNNING









(and my favorite color too)


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jul 21, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! OMG I am in love!!! WOW what a looker!!! I mean really! I very seldom post these days....but had to put my droolmark on this one!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 21, 2009)

oh, be still my heart! Wow - what a showstopper he is! Very nice! Beautiful!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jul 22, 2009)

VERY nice colt Andrea! Not much NOT to like about this boy!!! Very fancy mover.


----------



## vvf (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow! What a beautiful horse!


----------

